# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Control de temperatura de fermentación en pozas de cemento

## JQA Ingenieros

*JQA Ingenieros*, presenta la solución para el *control de temperatura en pozas de cemento*.
Ahora Ud. puede controlar la temperatura de fermentación en sus pozas de cemento, sin necesidad de tener tanques de acero inoxidable con chaqueta. Puede usar este accesorio en sus tanques de PVC, toneles de madera, etc.
Visite http://jqaingenieros.wordpress.com/2...as-de-cemento/ e informese sobre los beneficios para su empresa.
También puede escribirnos a jqa.ingenieros@gmail.com y realizar sus consultas gratuitamente y sin ningún compromiso.  0001.jpgTemas similares: control maquinaria gps, tarjeta,etc. Control fitosanitario de los ajíes en la mira Temperatura desciende a cinco grados bajo cero en zonas andinas de Junín La temperatura en Piura llegará hoy a los 35 grados Ica podría soportar 36 grados de temperatura

----------

